# anxiety with my relationship



## mrninggrl18 (Nov 30, 2011)

I am a 24 year old woman who has been in a relationship with my boyfriend for almost 6 years. We have been living together now for a little over a year. My problem is that I have really bad anxiety about our relationship to the point of anxiety attacks. In the years that we've been together he's never once done anything to show me that he's unfaithful but I just can't find the strength to trust him. I always feel like he's going to leave me for someone better. I overanalyze everything about our relationship and read alot into little things that happen. I'm to the point now where I feel like I need to check his phone and keep him close so he doesnt stray. Recently we've had two huge fights about my anxiety because he's done everything to try to comfort my anxious feelings from shutting down his facebook to always checking with me before he does things like going out with friends. He's to the point were he can't live like this. He needs to be with someone who can trust him. I'm just scared of losing him because of my insecurities. Deep down I don't think its that I dont trust him, its just in me but I just cant seem to shake the feeling. I'm just looking for some answers hoping I'm not the only person out there who feels like their losing it at times.


----------



## teddybear12 (Dec 15, 2011)

mrninggrl18 said:


> I am a 24 year old woman who has been in a relationship with my boyfriend for almost 6 years. We have been living together now for a little over a year. My problem is that I have really bad anxiety about our relationship to the point of anxiety attacks. In the years that we've been together he's never once done anything to show me that he's unfaithful but I just can't find the strength to trust him. I always feel like he's going to leave me for someone better. I overanalyze everything about our relationship and read alot into little things that happen. I'm to the point now where I feel like I need to check his phone and keep him close so he doesnt stray. Recently we've had two huge fights about my anxiety because he's done everything to try to comfort my anxious feelings from shutting down his facebook to always checking with me before he does things like going out with friends. He's to the point were he can't live like this. He needs to be with someone who can trust him. I'm just scared of losing him because of my insecurities. Deep down I don't think its that I dont trust him, its just in me but I just cant seem to shake the feeling. I'm just looking for some answers hoping I'm not the only person out there who feels like their losing it at times.


Have you ever heard of "self fulfilling prophecy"? It basically means that you become what you don't want to become... For example, you are terrified of separating from your boyfriend but your actions are driving your boyfriend to leave you. You need to become aware of this because it will break up your relationship. You might have to go through counseling to let go of your fears.


----------



## accept (Dec 1, 2011)

Why do you think you are going to lose him. Is he worth more. And should really be able to find someone much better than you. You dont mention anything about yourself if you work do you intend to marry. Maybe because he hasnt mentioned marriage. Six years is quite a long time.


----------

